# Fair Usage Policy Removal : Sign This Petition



## prashantvrm (Jun 21, 2015)

Source:
*streetsoflucknow.in/2015/06/21/re-...icy-and-enable-unlimited-internet-data-plans/


Why internet needs to be limited while we are paying enough amount of money to these mobile companies.
Mobile companies had limited everything.They simply want to earn money by providing less services.
Even government is not taking any interest in removing policies like FUP they just want us to be more limited to internet and pay more and more money.

Please sign in this petition.


----------



## Shah (Jun 21, 2015)

Signed this. But, don't think petitions would make any change.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 21, 2015)

We all should sign the petition.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2015)

Signed. Anything for good cause.
But have almost hope.

Recently Airtel increased theere 2G and 3G plans. Now I can't get *ANY* plan which gives me 28 days of validity on 3G, *NO MATTER* how much amount of data I choose. Minimum is Rs 300 for 28 days plan. 

Well played Airtel.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 22, 2015)

why just lucknow,it should have been a change.org petition so that the whole country can get rid of this evil

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Signed. Anything for good cause.
> But have almost hope.
> 
> Recently Airtel increased theere 2G and 3G plans. Now I can't get *ANY* plan which gives me 28 days of validity on 3G, *NO MATTER* how much amount of data I choose. Minimum is Rs 300 for 28 days plan.
> ...



airtel sucks,they are a greedy company which violates every regulation (FUP,Net neutrality etc)
I think a direct license ban scare should be done to such companies to bring them back into shape


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

Airtel is just a simple pain in the a$$. AT&T has got a big fine recently for just throttling the speed.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 22, 2015)

iGyaan has also started a similar petition on change.org for whole India
*www.igyaan.in/109008/india-unlimited-data/

*www.change.org/p/telecom-regulator...at-plans-320d99d9-59cb-4b83-a5b8-71b59e8422c8


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2015)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/cancer.PNG


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 23, 2015)

ZTR said:


> iGyaan has also started a similar petition on change.org for whole India
> Petition: India High Speed Unlimited Mobile Data Plans | iGyaan
> 
> *www.change.org/p/telecom-regulator...at-plans-320d99d9-59cb-4b83-a5b8-71b59e8422c8



aare pehle wired connection toh tik karo  like BSNL


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 23, 2015)

guys please share this in your facebook profiles and whatsapp groups..........


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 23, 2015)

I love those small tier ISPs who have no throttling whatsoever. Unfortunately stability and cs is major concern.


----------



## prashantvrm (Jun 23, 2015)

ISPs are just eating our money and giving less amount of service.
My friend was having airtel broadband and during new connection they said they will solve any fault within a day if it occurs.
Then after few weeks somehow wire was cut down outside his house and he called up airtel they said within 3 hours they will replace the wire but no one came he called them again and again and this keep on happening for 3 days then he abused the service center alot then senior representative came up on call then he again abused him,then that representative said he will send someone within 2 hours,and they came and fixed again after 1 week same thing happened he again abused them.
Finally he switched to local ISP with better plan and support.
AIRTEL IS FIRST PIECE OF CRAP.
YOU CAN ALSO CALL AIRTEL AS MONEY EATER 
INTERNET EATER.


----------



## Minion (Jun 24, 2015)

Indian ISP should be ashamed of what kind of service they are providing even google is openly saying it in their new YouTube Ad.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 24, 2015)

First time ever got truly FUP-less connection, that too 5mbps


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2015)

Minion said:


> Indian ISP should be ashamed of what kind of service they are providing even google is openly saying it in their new YouTube Ad.


Which ad?


dashing.sujay said:


> First time ever got truly FUP-less connection, that too 5mbps 8)


Which connection?

Come on guys... please post details!


----------



## ZTR (Jun 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Which ad?



This one about YouTube Offline 

*youtu.be/KtCF5tyAr-o


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Which connection?
> 
> Come on guys... please post details!



Hathway. 2000 Inclusive 5mbps unlimited, .5 upload. 95% up time (past 5 days experience since the connection got started.)

Ping is usually in single digits. For european and south-east gaming servers, it's 190-200. Some servers in India have unreasonably high ping though.

I'm located in Mayur Vihar area, may be you should inquire about this in your locality too.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 25, 2015)

The non-FUP charges are unreasonably high. MTNL still charges 4999 per month for a meagre 2 MB/s


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

Need those Hyderabad type ISP to cover all the India and than the price will surely be going  to change drastically.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 25, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> why just lucknow,it should have been a change.org petition so that the whole country can get rid of this evil



true! it may be because not many local players are there in lucknow and all of them are bad. in terms of service, i found airtel (wired) best and then MTS (wireless though its gone now).
local cable walla was good when i got that connection long back in office. initially he provided constant speed and later became a reseller / provider of satyam info. we later migrated to airtel.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 25, 2015)

Cable wala is best
Im paying 1500 a month for a "2mbps" connection
In reality I get between 14-25mbps constant   
MTNL sucks here in Mumbai itself,overpriced and too much throttling,fup etc


----------



## ZTR (Jun 25, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Cable wala is best
> Im paying 1500 a month for a "2mbps" connection
> In reality I get between 14-25mbps constant
> MTNL sucks here in Mumbai itself,overpriced and too much throttling,fup etc


Mtnl isn't that bad tbh in Mumbai
I have 1/1.5 Mbps connection for 650 PM no FUP


----------



## icebags (Jun 26, 2015)

using cablewala ul connection 1mbps @750+tax. apart from rainy downtimes and a few network issue sometimes, its ok.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 26, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Mtnl isn't that bad tbh in Mumbai
> I have 1/1.5 Mbps connection for 650 PM no FUP



Dude I suffered years with MTNL and its issues in the heart of Mumbai(Khar and Juhu)
then last year I shifted to the cable wala,there is a massive difference in almost everything including uptime,service etc
I can call the cable guy and he comes within 5 mins to fix issues when needed, whereas MTNL can take upto 2-3 weeks or even if they come early,they barely do anything to fix it

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> using cablewala ul connection 1mbps @750+tax. apart from rainy downtimes and a few network issue sometimes, its ok.



Common issue with all ISPs- Downtime in rains
Better than MTNL in my case
right now MTNL in Khar,Mumbai has literally come to a standstill in the past 1-2 months
its down nearly 24/7


----------



## icebags (Jun 26, 2015)

^probably some repair works going on, complain at the exchange.

when i had bsnl, downtime was almost nil, next to none.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 26, 2015)

using fibre, 600 rupees for 1mbps unlimited


----------

